

Knight Loss Is $270 Million, Not $440 Originally Suspected - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-08/joyce-tells-clients-knight-in-good-standing-with-clearing-firms.html

======
caladan
This feels odd. Can companies write off operational losses as tax exemptions?

